

Mistakes Node.js developers make - alessioalex
https://www.airpair.com/node.js/posts/top-10-mistakes-node-developers-make

======
CmonDev
Certainly the top mistake should be choosing Node.js for an unfitting task?

~~~
alessioalex
Sure. But this article was more from a technical perspective, after you chose
it for a ("right") task.

